# The Indians



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

The Indians are four weeks and full of fun  
Bella is a smashing mum and plays with her babies all the time


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

They are just looking fabulous - I love that one in the middle!


----------



## *Ragdoll* (Jan 21, 2009)

omg i love them! the choc one in the middle is lovly!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow stunning, i love the chocolate one, how gorgeous is that little cutie,....


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

oh my lord, they're all gorgeous!!

They're growing so well!!

xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Ahh bless, so cute....great pic.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice pictures, just to sweet,lol!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Gorgeous babies!!! all of them are gorgeous!

D x


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh wow, they are lovely


----------



## sazzyuk (Dec 15, 2008)

OMG I'm in love with the one on the far right!!! They are so beautiful and unique looking. Are you keeping them all or thinking of finding them new homes...?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they are Gorgeous! very unusual


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

They have grown really well haven't they?? Love the brown and white one - looks really cheeky!

Lou
x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gosh haven't they grown! They are all so cute! but I do have a favourite - the little black one - he looks like a little imp!:devil:


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Very nice cats, lovely photo. 
Anymore pics?


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

god they are stunning i love the middle one and the black one, <333333


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh, beautiful. I love the choc and white one and the choc in the middle!


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw, so sweet - love the little black one


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

The brown one is very unusual. they are all so cute xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

I love that black one at the back


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

They are growing beautifully May - absolute stunners!!!

My fave is still Medicine Man, he is just so sweet


----------

